#ubuntu-eg 2011-01-03
<Aswany> hey all
<Aswany> I'm new to ubuntu and wanna get some links to lessons in terminal commands and how I can mannage the whole system using tha magic window
#ubuntu-eg 2011-01-05
<Yaron-Heb> Hey guys, an Arab related bug was marked as invalid in Launchpad, I'd be glad if anyone here will take a look at it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/275971
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 275971 in Ubuntu Website "Ubuntu Local support - Arabic Language" [Undecided,Invalid]
#ubuntu-eg 2011-01-06
<kim0> um, anyone interested to resolve that bug up there
<kim0> For some reason I am :)
<thelinuxer> kim0: which bug ?
<kim0> um
<kim0> 23:12 < Yaron-Heb> Hey guys, an Arab related bug was marked as invalid in Launchpad, I'd be glad if anyone here will take a look at it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/275971
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 275971 in Ubuntu Website "Ubuntu Local support - Arabic Language" [Undecided,Invalid]
<kim0> basically official "Arabic" language support
<kim0> is listed under the Israeli team
<kim0> they don't really want it and have voiced they don't support Arabic
<kim0> there's this #ubuntu-arabic
<kim0> which seems a bit dead
<daker> yeah
<kim0> the website maintainer (m nuzum) refused to link their website
<daker> event the website
<daker> even*
<kim0> http://ubuntu-arabic.org/
<kim0> since it looks as you can see
<kim0> I think it makes sense to have a generic language based irc channel
<kim0> so can someone step up .. help make the ubunt-arabic website make more sense (it could just be one page that makes sense, no need for complexity)
<kim0> then we can apply to regain official Arabic language support
<daker> the domain is parked
<kim0> daker: is it unbought ? or bought with no website behind it
<daker> kim0, it's for sale
<daker> kim0, i don't the problem is the website
<daker> all arabic can be listed there
<daker> arabic teams*
<daker> kim0, here http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/locallanguage
<kim0> That is something I thought about as well
 * kim0 checking it out
<daker> Arabic as a categorie
<kim0> daker: same thing .. it's Israel again
<daker> yeah i know
<daker> my solution is to have Arabic
<thelinuxer> hmm
<kim0> Actually, if we have a way to get a list of all arabic speaking loco teams ..
<kim0> we can just list them all
<daker> ya
<kim0> daker: can we have that list :)
<thelinuxer> i am little bit confused
<daker> sure
<kim0> thelinuxer: why ?
<thelinuxer> confused about what needs to be done to solve the problem :)
<kim0> Yeah kinda me too
<thelinuxer> and y Arabic is listed under the il team
<thelinuxer> that makes no sense
<kim0> either we all "agree" on a new channel for generic Arabic support
<thelinuxer> and also can we just change the wiki page
<kim0> or we list all available arabic speaking loco teams (probably easier)
<kim0> no idea who imagined .il support arabic
<kim0> however whoever listed that was far sighted :)
<thelinuxer> lol
<kim0> hehee
<thelinuxer> i guess we should create a section in this page with all Arabic teams. right ?
<thelinuxer> like what's done for spanish
<kim0> yeah something like that
<kim0> except that it's also in another place
<thelinuxer> where ?
<kim0> nvm
<thelinuxer> kim0: i feel stupid :D
<kim0> thelinuxer: not really .. it's my mistake
<kim0> thelinuxer: when u said can't we just edit the wiki
<kim0> I imagined it was listed on the wiki + ubunt.com ..
<kim0> I think it's just ubuntu.com
<thelinuxer> ah
<thelinuxer> la2 my bad keda b2a
<kim0> anyway .. let's get a list of arabic speaking teams
<thelinuxer> this is not a wiki page aslan
<thelinuxer> cool it should take much time
<kim0> daker the genie .. Are you trying to get that ?
<thelinuxer> daker: r u on it ?
<daker> kim0, thelinuxer ya
<kim0> awesome!
<thelinuxer> daker: cool
<kim0> this man is made of pure awesomeness
<thelinuxer> :)
<kim0> thelinuxer: are you familiar with someone called Islam Hassan
<thelinuxer> kim0: no, who is he ?
<thelinuxer> of course momken akoon 3arfo we neseet :D
<kim0> thelinuxer: Yeah, tell me about it .. I have a fish memory :)
<kim0> thelinuxer: basically someone who wanted to start a new Arabic translations team
<kim0> Are you aware of the issues there as well
<kim0> basically multiple teams having fights
<kim0> and no team appointed as the official team
<kim0> thus no translation happening
<thelinuxer> :S
<kim0> that's as far as I could understand quickly
<thelinuxer> as always ...
<kim0> 7aga tefres :)
<kim0> YES
<thelinuxer> i guess i received an invitation or something to some translation team
<thelinuxer> let me check keda
<kim0> you must know khaled hosny ?
<thelinuxer> yes of course
<thelinuxer> dah el me3alem el kebeer
<kim0> ok .. he's supposedly leading the most successful translation effort
<kim0> and his team meets the naming scheme
<kim0> so it has the highest chance of being adopted as official
<kim0> now the thing is
<kim0> for everyone's benefit
<kim0> can you talk to him, discuss the problem perhaps
<kim0> if you think he's not accepting new members or something
<kim0> can he relax any constraints, get everyone in that team
<kim0> mark it as official
<kim0> so that we can go forward
<kim0> I don't quite know him personally
<thelinuxer> i don't know him personally, but I know someone who does
<thelinuxer> u mean this team
<kim0> so I guess it's best if you do some talking ?
<thelinuxer> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-ar
<kim0> Yes that
<kim0> well
<kim0> we need to talk one way or the other
<kim0> an email thread is fine
<kim0> but I guess a phone call from soneone he knows would be a good intro
<thelinuxer> ok but i guess this is a separate problem from the first one
<thelinuxer> we have 2 problems
<kim0> Yes absolutely
<thelinuxer> first that the arabic teams are not listed as Arabic supporters :)
<kim0> we have many problems really .. we're just trying to solve 2 :D
<thelinuxer> and this daker is fixing it
<thelinuxer> loool  mashy
<kim0> yep
<thelinuxer> the second one is trying to make khaled accept more translators
<thelinuxer> and make the group official
<kim0> Consolidate one team as official
<kim0> I think there's 5 teams now
<thelinuxer> as official translation team ?
<kim0> Yes
<thelinuxer> but i guess most of the Ubuntu is translated by Khaled
<kim0> launchpad has to appoint a team as official
<kim0> currently none is
<kim0> bec of the fighting
<kim0> or that's how I understand it
<kim0> and there's a good chance I may be wrong
<kim0> bec I am new to all of this
<kim0> khaled probably exactly understands the issues
<thelinuxer> so what's is needed from him exactly ?
<thelinuxer> check this
<kim0> I don't know what's stopping him from accepting other members, perhaps sharing team ownership/admin status with their leaders
<thelinuxer> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+lang/ar
<kim0> but if that were done, we could apply for that team to be official and start working
<thelinuxer> check the page i just sent
<kim0> Yeah! makana :)
<kim0> that's why I think it makes sense to capitalize on him
<kim0> he's making the work
<kim0> it's a meritocracy
<thelinuxer> it says that "These Ubuntu translations are managed by Ubuntu Arabic Translators."
<kim0> can you invite him to have a talk
<kim0> in this irc room
<kim0> so that at least we understand the real issue
<thelinuxer> ok i will try
<kim0> great
<thelinuxer> but u i think they are the official team
<kim0> today ?
<thelinuxer> noway :D
<kim0> mm
<kim0> he must be on irc somewhere
<kim0> crap he's not online
<thelinuxer> what was that command to search for users on irc ?
<kim0> his nick should be khaledhosny
<kim0> from https://launchpad.net/~khaledhosny
<thelinuxer> yes...
<thelinuxer> how to find if he is online or not ?
<kim0> - /msg him ?
<kim0> thelinuxer: ok can you try to own this issue .. talk to him .. start an email thread .. get everyone talking ... etc
<kim0> this problem has existed for a long time
<kim0> if we could resolve it .. this would be quite good
<thelinuxer> eshta
<kim0> great .. if you start an email thread .. get me in ..
<kim0> ya mosahel
<thelinuxer> sure i will
<thelinuxer> check this
<thelinuxer> https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/ubuntu-translators
<thelinuxer> they are the official translation team i guess
<thelinuxer> kim0: ping
<kim0> thelinuxer: well read this thread
<kim0> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/108979
<kim0> I don't claim to understand what the problem is ..
<kim0> but I got this email from the translations community guy
<kim0> The situation with the Arabic team though, is a bit complex. Several people have created several teams but never agreed on which one to use, and no team ever applied to be added to the Launchpad Translators group
<kim0> so there is some problem :)
<thelinuxer> There is an active Ubuntu Arabic Translation team https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-ar  and they are appointed for translating Ubuntu intro Arabic. They are  also a restricted team and there is a page describing how to help with  the translations.
<kim0> that's not khaled's team right
<thelinuxer> that's really confusing !
<kim0> Yeah .. I am just as confused
<thelinuxer> that's khaled's team
<kim0> so far it seems like there is no problem
<thelinuxer> if they are the official team, y there is a problem aslan :)
<kim0> although if David says there is one .. there must be one :)
<thelinuxer> i guess there is a team for lp
<thelinuxer> and a team for ubuntu
<thelinuxer> these are the official ones
<thelinuxer> bas mesh 3aref el ba2y dool eih
<kim0> thelinuxer: I guess this thread explain things a bit
<kim0> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/108979
<kim0> read david's comment where he says "So to answer the question: yes, these are different translation groups"
<thelinuxer> yes i am reading the thread, but it's taking time :D
<kim0> hehe
<kim0> ok
<thelinuxer> khaled hosny replied to the thread
<thelinuxer> kim0: 10 days ago
<daker> kim0, thelinuxer do Yemen speaks Arabic ?
<kim0> I think yes
<daker> i guess yes
<thelinuxer> yes they do
<kim0> daker: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yemen
<kim0> Yes
<thelinuxer>                      Khaled Hosny          said     on 2010-12-25:       The lp-l10n-ar team seems to meet the  naming policy, I've no problem with adding any other interested members  to the team or even handing ownership to Usama or anyone else  interested.
<kim0> perhaps his team has not applied for launchpad group membership!
<thelinuxer> kim0: so he was already contacted and aware of the problem ...
<kim0> As I said, there is no group appointed for Arabic translation in
<kim0> Launchpad translators, and several teams which have effectively no
<kim0> translation capability because of that
<kim0> that's a quote
<thelinuxer> yes i agree
<thelinuxer> i am just saying he was already contacted by usama akkad
<thelinuxer> and usama is trying to join all team into one
<kim0> thelinuxer: it migth be as simple khaled applying his team in launchpad
<thelinuxer> and khaled doesn't have a problem with that
<thelinuxer> ok
<kim0> I'll probably have a better understanding on Mon
<thelinuxer> tab where do they apply for membership ?
<daker> kim0, http://pastebin.com/ta4vnFES
<kim0> thelinuxer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/275971
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 275971 in Ubuntu Website "Ubuntu Local support - Arabic Language" [Undecided,Invalid]
<kim0> daker: Man .. Thou art amazing :)
<kim0> daker: thelinuxer I'm commenting on that thread, mentioning this list daker created
<kim0> hopefully this will resovle that problem
<thelinuxer> kim0: ya rab :)
<thelinuxer> daker: nice work man
<daker> kim0, wait wait
<kim0> daker: what
<daker> kim0, http://pastebin.com/H845tGGN
<kim0> daker: Morocco forum updated right ?
<daker> yeah
<kim0> daker: what's the lifetime of this post ?
<daker> no idea ツ
<kim0> I think pastebin asks you that
<daker> it says NEVER
<kim0> ah ok ..
<kim0> yes
<kim0> cool posting
<daker> thelinuxer, thanks
<thelinuxer> daker: yw :)
<thelinuxer> bye guys, happy weekend :)
<kim0> daker: Egypt team doesn't have forums ?
<kim0> you listed algerie ?
<daker> yes
<daker> Egypt
<daker> IRC: #ubuntu-eg on irc.freenode.net
<daker> Website: http://www.ubuntu-eg.org/
<daker> Forum: http://tunisie.ubuntuforums.org/
<daker> Mailing List: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-eg
<daker> ah damn it
<daker> bad copy-paste
<kim0> daker: can it be edited ?
<kim0> daker: see where it says
<daker> i dunno
<kim0> SUBMIT A CORRECTION OR AMENDMENT BELOW.
<kim0> let's see how that looks like
<daker> kim0, you will do it ?
<kim0> I guess you do it
<kim0> maybe that's better
<daker> ok
<kim0> if it results in a new URL .. let me know
<kim0> I'll post an update
<daker> new url :s
<daker> http://pastebin.com/sWUSYUTn
<kim0> ok thanks
#ubuntu-eg 2011-01-07
<Mehdi> salam
<daker> kim0, you there ?
#ubuntu-eg 2011-01-09
<EgyParadox> http://downloadsquad.switched.com/2011/01/09/ubuntu-11-04-officially-switches-default-media-player-to-banshee/
<rooisto47> hi everyone
#ubuntu-eg 2012-01-02
<Hamed> hi
#ubuntu-eg 2012-01-03
<DelphiWorld> Salam
#ubuntu-eg 2012-01-05
<ashams> seiflotfy,  hey buddy, can I PM u?
<seiflotfy> yep
<seiflotfy> dont ask jsut do it :P
<seiflotfy> ashams: ^
#ubuntu-eg 2012-01-06
<helghareeb_> ashams: here?
<helghareeb_> Salam Alaykom w Rahmat ALLAH w Barakatoh
<ashams> helghareeb_, Hi
<helghareeb_> Bonsoir Ubuntutians :)
<ashams> wa 'alaikom el salam
<helghareeb_> How r U?
<ashams> fine
<ashams> and u?
<ashams> how r u doing?
<helghareeb_> alhamdl ALLAH
<helghareeb_> I have something about Mansoura branch - anyone on the channel here from Mansoura? so we continue discussion here, or shall we move to private chat?
<helghareeb_> it is an open discussion, anyone  can join - it is just related to Mansoura
<ashams> no problem, please continue
<ashams> ok, no problem
<ashams> it's the main use of this channel
<ashams> :)
<helghareeb_> ok
<ashams> thanks :-)
<helghareeb_> there is a group in Mansoura: DevMix
<ashams> yes, what about it
<helghareeb_> https://www.facebook.com/pages/DevMix-Official-Page/175397139186742
<helghareeb_> Mainly students in Faculty of Computers, Mix of .net and Open Source developers, mentored by Medhat Dawoud
<ashams> coool
<helghareeb_> they are arranging an Open Source event in Mid-year vacation
<ashams> ah
<helghareeb_> and they are asking for ubuntu-eg attendance, support, kind of sessions we give, etc.
<ashams> very good
<helghareeb_> I asked them to tell me the expected date of the event so we get ready
<helghareeb_> I believe they are targeting vacation, usually they arrange events in El-Hawar Club ( the same as Open Source Day)
<helghareeb_> they are thinking about Circles and Discussions
<helghareeb_> all this is good, right?
<ashams> for sure
<helghareeb_> alhamdl ALLAH
<ashams> mmmm
<helghareeb_> now, let's move to what... I think we might start working on
<ashams> since it's your untiative
<ashams> I wold like to ask you to send a msg with this to the ml
<ashams> mailinglist*
<ashams> so we can announce it to other members in the region
<helghareeb_> well, let's chit chat here first, then I will mail it
<ashams> and see if some persons from cairo want to join
<ashams> coooo
<ashams> cool*
<ashams> so, what is the "what"?
<helghareeb_> actually, they came to me, as they are students in fci, and I teach there, and asked if I can connect them to ubuntu
<helghareeb_> and they are contacting sponsors
<helghareeb_> so I thought, we need to meet, to formalize 2 things:
<ashams> I'm ready
<helghareeb_> 1 - formal way for any community in egypt to reach ubuntu-eg and ask for support
<helghareeb_> even if ppl don't know us, we need to have an online form, any community can fill
<helghareeb_> we have such a think in Mozilla
<helghareeb_> let me search for it
<ashams> very good point
<ashams> me too think so
<helghareeb_> I will search for it later, will try to include that in the email inchallah
<helghareeb_> so, I guess this is no. 1
<helghareeb_> so, we identify types of support we can provide, topics we can present, etc. in a more formal way
<helghareeb_> and the 2nd thing is: we need to identify the way of our prescence and the sponsorship
<ashams> wooohooo
<ashams> yes plz
<helghareeb_> like, having ubuntu-eg in an event - devmix is requesting sponsorship from companies based on our presence, this is gr8 for them
<helghareeb_> but for us!!!
<helghareeb_> we will be there, giving the sessions, yes
<helghareeb_> they will be there, arranging the event, yes
<helghareeb_> this is type of win-win event
<ashams> yes
<helghareeb_> however, we need to sit and identify how we will present ubuntu-eg
<helghareeb_> t-shirts, mugs, pens, etc.
<helghareeb_> enta fahem qasde? and if they agree to our conditions, that would be ok
<helghareeb_> if not...
<helghareeb_> but the thing now, we don't have terms and conditions aslan
<ashams> yes we have not
<ashams> so any thing is correct
<ashams> don't worry about this
<ashams> but if we're going to sponsor this ourselves
<ashams> this is going to cost a lot
<ashams> you know, a t-shirt is 50 egp
<ashams> a mug is ~30-70
<ashams> and so
<ashams> so what you think?
<helghareeb_> :) ok, so I will be requesting a proposal from them, and once I receive this, I will post it to the mailing list
<helghareeb_> I am not sure how much money they have raised in the sponsorship
<ashams> proposal of sposorship?
<ashams> sponsorship*
<helghareeb_> no, a proposal of the whole day
<helghareeb_> a proposal to be sent to ubuntu-eg
<ashams> yeppers
<helghareeb_> actually, I don't like the idea of being invited to an event without knowing how it is organized, how much is raised, and other details
<helghareeb_> I might be over acting, not sure...
<helghareeb_> but
<ashams> you're not over acting
<helghareeb_> after different events I have arranged and attended, I need to know where I am pushing the community name into
<ashams> true
<ashams> so we need to meet up
<helghareeb_> Ok, I will divide this into 2 phases: first, once I receive the proposal, I will forward it to the mailing list
<helghareeb_> and later, inchallah we will raise the standardization issue :)
<ashams> I think we'll do it
<helghareeb_> anytime Ahmed, U know we want to meet just to hang-out :)
<ashams> cool, sure
<helghareeb_> ok
<ashams> so you want me to come to meet them?
<helghareeb_> gtg now
<helghareeb_> thanks 4 the quick talk :)
<ashams> ok, good night
<ashams> thanks for this great effort
<ashams> :-)
<helghareeb_> c U
<ashams> It's you who will raise ubuntu in mansourah
<ashams> c u
#ubuntu-eg 2012-01-08
<helghareeb> ashams: here?
<ashams> helghareeb, yep
<ashams> hi ;)
<ashams> h r u?
<helghareeb> hello :)
<helghareeb> alhamdl ALLAH
<helghareeb> U?
<ashams> al7amdo lellah
#ubuntu-eg 2012-12-31
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, صح النوم :D
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: eih ya boss :D
<bor3y> hii
#ubuntu-eg 2013-01-01
<phiofn> happy new year
#ubuntu-eg 2013-01-03
<phiofn> SA
#ubuntu-eg 2013-01-04
<Bor3y> hi
<bor3y> hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<bor3y> ya ged3an houwa ma7dsh beyrod leh
#ubuntu-eg 2014-01-03
<Guest9019> el salam 3alikom shabab
<Guest9019> anyone around ??
#ubuntu-eg 2014-01-04
<philballew> hey! Love the work your team is doing! Keep is up.
#ubuntu-eg 2014-12-31
<theShirbiny> Hi
<theShirbiny> UBUNTU HACKED MY COMPUTER, PLZ HELP.
<theShirbiny> GODDAMMIT UBUNTU https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Qj8p-PEwbI
<ashams> some type anti-open source ads. quite old-fashioned :)
<theShirbiny> Happy new year everyone, except you ubuntulog_  fuck you.
